# My Yuja Wang Thread



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I really enjoy her playing. It's feisty and percussive, quite opposite to my own blend of lyricism and tranquility. I think her outfits are part of her expression and don't detract me from the music and in fact enhance it. I feel she is a genuine artist.

I may even prefer her to Lang Lang!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Her pianissimo keeps you on the edge of your seat. It's quite electrifying and keeps you engaged rather than flood your ears with lyricism.


----------

